# What to wear for reunion?



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey girls,

I know black is thee ultimate slimming color, but I have a class reunion coming up in a couple of months and it's a Friday, Saturday (formal attire) and Sunday ordeal and I can't wear black for the whole weekend.

I have big boobs (38 D) and a nice waist, nice legs, but kind of a poochy tummy (that I'm working on daily to lose).

I'm a Harley Davidson clothes freak, either that or vintage rock clothes. I can do that on the Friday night cuz it's casual, but...what for the dinner/dance on Sat. night?

Something that shows off the figure.

Any suggestions (not too expensive) will be very appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 8, 2008)

Anthropologie.com &gt; Paperwhites Dress






I know these are a bit expensive, but they're just for inspiration I guess for what you might want.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 8, 2008)

That last dress may be a bit too short, but they are all pretty!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are great choices!! My arms are flabby, so I'd have to wear a wrap with the sleeveless dresses.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 8, 2008)

Ooohh!!! The second dress is gorgeous!!! My kinda dress.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are great choices!! My arms are flabby, so I'd have to wear a wrap with the sleeveless dresses. I think an organza wrap draped loosely around your shoulders would look very elegant!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2008)

I like all the suggestions the others came up with!

black IS slimming, but so is dark purple, green or red. They can be equally flattering and if you don't want to wear black the whole weekend they'd be an excellent alternative.

Best of luck with your reunion!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Mar 8, 2008)

*IMHO the second dress is the best. I would love to have a dress such as that middle one.*


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 9, 2008)

If you didn't want a shawl, a cardigan works well too.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 9, 2008)

That's a lovely dress. I think you would gorgeous in it, hope you have fun!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are all gorgeous selections! Thank you!

I think I've found thee dress. It's fun and I like the crotchet bottom.

It comes in my size and since I have flabby arms, I can always get a shrug over it.

It's a Victoria Secret clothing. (my favorite)






What are your thoughts on this dress?

Please be honest.......I can take (and appreciate your feed back)


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 9, 2008)

I went to my husband's 10 yr reunion last year and everyone wore black it seemed. I got a cute black dress from cache...It was my husabnd's reunion so he picked it...It was actually pretty and I bought new hot shoes so it was a good deal for me





I got this dress..more conservative than I'm used to but hubby picked it

CachÃ©: Black Matte Jersey Cowl Back with Banded Pegged Hem


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow what a VS gorgeous dress! A vintage-y feminine blazer would look really nice over the top with it if it wasn't warm enough to wear on its own. Love it.


----------



## flychick767 (Mar 12, 2008)

Good choice with the VS dress. And you definatly have the boobs to pull it off.


----------



## monniej (Mar 12, 2008)

very cute! i think you can dress it up nicely, but do you think it's dressy enough for a formal event? just wondering...

i think of formal as a tux and evening gown. if that's not the case, then i think it would work great!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *flychick767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good choice with the VS dress. And you definatly have the boobs to pull it off. HA HA!!



yeah, I do.....I'm thinking of a breast lift later on this year ONLY because my boobs kill my back and I dance alot...they get in my way




monniej, I ask the rest of our committee if Sat. night was a formal attire night because I've never been to the Sat. dinner/dance part of high school reunions. I always went to the Friday nights. But, I'm committee chair, so I gotta go and I want to, too.

The girls in the committee told me that it's always dressy, but "not to go out and get the ball gowns because the guys surely won't be wearing tuxes".

So, yeah, I'm feeling comfortable with this.

I wear alot of vintage rock and Harley Davidson clothes (I'm a band promoter and an A&amp;R Music Scout with two labels, so I'm always wearing the ripped jeans and leather), so this VS dress for me....is good. I'll probably get a small shrug or wrap or jacket to wear over it.

I ordered it off of VS website...I can't wait till it gets here, so I can see if it's gonna do the job.


----------



## monniej (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HA HA!!



yeah, I do.....I'm thinking of a breast lift later on this year ONLY because my boobs kill my back and I dance alot...they get in my way




monniej, I ask the rest of our committee if Sat. night was a formal attire night because I've never been to the Sat. dinner/dance part of high school reunions. I always went to the Friday nights. But, I'm committee chair, so I gotta go and I want to, too.

The girls in the committee told me that it's always dressy, but "not to go out and get the ball gowns because the guys surely won't be wearing tuxes".

So, yeah, I'm feeling comfortable with this.

I wear alot of vintage rock and Harley Davidson clothes (I'm a band promoter and an A&amp;R Music Scout with two labels, so I'm always wearing the ripped jeans and leather), so this VS dress for me....is good. I'll probably get a small shrug or wrap or jacket to wear over it.

I ordered it off of VS website...I can't wait till it gets here, so I can see if it's gonna do the job.

that's so cool that you're the chair! congrats! i bet you're going to love it! everything i've ordered has been very good quality!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it might look good. If you're self concious about your stomach area, the white ribbon might draw some attention to it though.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it might look good. If you're self concious about your stomach area, the white ribbon might draw some attention to it though. I've been doing KILLER situps every day and will continue to. Plus, I cheat and wear those girdles (do they still call them "girdles"?



that are one piece, so it covers the stomach area pretty well.

monniej.....yeah, it's cool being committee chair, but no one else wanted the position.......lol........ we have a large class. 600 and so far, more than half have signed up.

I think this will be our last cuz I don't see us having a 40th Reunion....unless everyone still parties at 58


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 14, 2008)

Have fun! I think the dress you chose will be great. You could do a funky crochet cardi or a hip jacket with it if you want to cover your arms.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this will be our last cuz I don't see us having a 40th Reunion....unless everyone still parties at 58




Wait a little minute. I had a blast at my 40th, last summer. There were no wheel chairs or cripples, we partied pretty hard. It was fun and good to see people I hadn't seen in 30 years...
Anyway, I think you will knock them dead at the reunion!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 20, 2008)

The VS dress didn't work



It was too long on me, went passed my knees, and didn't show off my curves.

So, back to the drawing board.

My body problem areas:

1) Arms are big, so I need to cover them with bell sleeves

2) Big breasted

3) lower tummy somewhat big, but working on it.

The flattering clothes for me are the ones the fit tight under my breasts to show off my upper abs which are in good shape.

Are there any websites out there that show what is flattering to different body shapes? So, I could follow those guidelines to pick out a dress.

Thank you!


----------



## monniej (Mar 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been doing KILLER situps every day and will continue to. Plus, I cheat and wear those girdles (do they still call them "girdles"?



that are one piece, so it covers the stomach area pretty well.

monniej.....yeah, it's cool being committee chair, but no one else wanted the position.......lol........ we have a large class. 600 and so far, more than half have signed up.

I think this will be our last cuz I don't see us having a 40th Reunion....unless everyone still parties at 58





you've got to get that spanex on piece to just smooth you over. much more comfy that a "girdle"! 
i so plan to still be partying at 58! it's only a few years way! lol!





siann suggested this one for me for an event i'm attending in april and i loved it. sounds like it might work for you! i think she found it at macy's.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 20, 2008)

Get something babydoll-ish or something with an empire waist or nips in at your natural waist in a darker colour. Make sure the sleeves are just a bit thicker and that it hits right at your knee. An A-line dress would be good too. Wrap dresses are perfect too, just add a cardigan if you need to.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 20, 2008)

You ladies are AWESOME!! Thank you.

I heard about Spanx, Monniej....I gotta try it out.

Plus, the dress from Macy's is gorgeous! All the dresses are. I agree with the empire waist because I am big breasted, but my upper abs/waistline is small, so it's good to show that curve off. I've worn wrap tops before and they look good on.

It's my lower waistline that is a little chunky, but I'm still working on that and the Spanx will help.

My legs are in good shape, so no mini dresses, but showing some leg would be good.

Thanks again!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay....still at it.

I've got the SPANX...love it. It's supportive but not so tight that you can't breathe.

I also got the padded fanny briefs cuz my butt is flat.

I've tried a couple of dresses from VS and Newport-News and they all were too big (That's awesome, though, in a way



and I'm thinking that a dress in a awesome blue (cuz i have blue eyes and dark hair) with roomy sleeves and maybe a hem that's either angled or handkerchiefed ...would be good.

One that shows off my boobs, accentuates the waist and shows some legs.

I know this is kind of silly...it's just one night, but hey! I've been working hard on my losing 45lbs and I'm still looking good for a 47yr old...so....??


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay....still at it.
I know this is kind of silly...it's just one night, but hey! I've been working hard on my losing 45lbs and I'm still looking good for a 47yr old...so....??

Well you might as well go for it! Have a great time!


----------



## monniej (May 1, 2008)

i'll be on the lookout for something like you described. 45lbs and counting! that is amazing! how long do you have to find your dress?


----------

